# Camper in the winter?



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

Howdy, my wife and I bought a travel trailer last spring and have it set up in Frederic. We plan on using it through the winter for snowmobiling and icefishing and were looking for any info or hints from anybody that has used theirs through the winter. I have the bottom skirted in and am going to winterize the water system, I have 2 big batteries and we run a generator to recharge them along with 2-30lb. and a 100lb. propane tanks. I have built a 12X14 screen house/gazeebo/cabin with a propane heater for wet boots and suits and a little more room to move around in. Just looking for anything I have might have missed or surprises we might be in for. Thanks, Mike


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Michael Wagner said:


> Howdy, my wife and I bought a travel trailer last spring and have it set up in Frederic. We plan on using it through the winter for snowmobiling and icefishing and were looking for any info or hints from anybody that has used theirs through the winter. I have the bottom skirted in and am going to winterize the water system, I have 2 big batteries and we run a generator to recharge them along with 2-30lb. and a 100lb. propane tanks. I have built a 12X14 screen house/gazeebo/cabin with a propane heater for wet boots and suits and a little more room to move around in. Just looking for anything I have might have missed or surprises we might be in for. Thanks, Mike


How about the outhouse?


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Mike, get a hold of Gunrod

He's been doing the winter thing for as long as I can remember.


----------



## toots (Dec 8, 2001)

Michael Wagner said:


> Howdy, my wife and I bought a travel trailer last spring and have it set up in Frederic. We plan on using it through the winter for snowmobiling and icefishing and were looking for any info or hints from anybody that has used theirs through the winter. I have the bottom skirted in and am going to winterize the water system, I have 2 big batteries and we run a generator to recharge them along with 2-30lb. and a 100lb. propane tanks. I have built a 12X14 screen house/gazeebo/cabin with a propane heater for wet boots and suits and a little more room to move around in. Just looking for anything I have might have missed or surprises we might be in for. Thanks, Mike


I hope you know that most camper trailers do not do well in the cold. You might add some insulation any where you can.


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

Thanks Guys, I think the biggest problem will be condensation but that mostly clears up with a cycle or two of the furnace.
Mr. Encore, outhouse will be no problem.
Mr. Toots, it seems to hold heat well, we used it down here in the spring with no skirting and some nights it got into the teens, furnace came on about every 45 min. and into the upper 20`s with no furnace on, it only got down to the low 40`s upper 30`s over night.
Mr. Shoeman, I will be dropping Gunrod a line soon. Again Thanks Guys, Mike


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Yeap condensation will be your biggest problem. Make sure you keep the snow cleaned off the roof as well. Keep the TV, etc off and maybe even bagged up until you can heat the place up enough to get ride of the humidity.


----------



## Gillgitter (Nov 5, 2003)

I used 3M window insulating kits. Helped a ton.


----------



## Putman Lake Campground (Oct 4, 2010)

After winterizing for the winter the faint of heart (that don't like cold outhouses) use RV antifreeze when they use the toilet. this works great, but be sure to add enough liquid so the sewage remains liquid, or you will have a bugger of a time when its time to drain the septic system. 

A more efficient heating system, where possible is portable electric heaters. where that isn't possible portable propane heaters. Wall mount units are also free standing and are 99.9%. They use much less propane and your not heating the outside cold air under your rig. It will cut your propane and battery consumption tremendously. I strongly encourage a Carbon monoxide Detector for winter use of a camper heated with propane (and a vent open on the top).

TSC and Menards have good prices on Ventless heaters. 

We also close bedroom doors, or hang a blanket to section off the sleeping area, and keep your slide out's closed on the coldest days.

It's hard to beat a winter campfire in the snow!! I've been winter camping for years, it's the best.

Kevin
231 745 2621


----------

